# Bass from Central Florida



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Had a few minutes between visiting relatives and a wedding rehearsal, so I started fishing the pond behind my sister's house. On about the fourth cast, I hooked a 1.5 pounder, on about the 10th cast, this hawg ate a Spro Rattlebait in Rayburn Red. I knew he was a pig. I kept saying "don't come up, don't come up." Then he did and I saw the enormous mouth. I waded into the water and grabbed him and then ran over to the neighbor's house to get a picture. He weighed just at 9 pounds. I took him back and resuscitated him and he swam off. Best bass to date. Too bad I did not have longer to fish! Next time I'm going with some BIG plastic worms!

AP


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

dang man awsome bass!!!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

congrats, that mouth is huge...


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats big guy. We gotta get out soon. I've been locked in the house for three weeks. 

NJD


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

personally speaking, I think that's the prettiest bass posted on here for a long time


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Man you got to love pond fishing! Thats a great fish. I have never caught one that big yet. Still tryin.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! Great fish! I would've guessed 9.5.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I actually thought he was ten or eleven pounds when I saw the size of his mouth when he jumped. The fish was just at nine pounds. I think he (or she probably) was old and had actually lost a few pounds. 

I'm going to have to take another trip down there. The last time I went the water was really low and all I caught were some dinks. This time, the pond was full up and the fish were biting good, in the limited time I had. Unfortunately, they've been treating the grass in the lake to keep the snakes down and its affected the fishing. There also used to be a nice laydown there, that I caught some fish off of but its gone too. I would like to take a small boat down there and I bet I could really get some big ones.


----------

